# Sent messages



## sabrina (May 22, 2009)

I find that whenever I PM someone, once I click send, it immediately takes me back to my inbox and shows zero under sent messages. Not sure if I've actually sent a message until I get a reply back.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the system doesn't show it as "sent" until the recipient has actually read the PM. If you get no replies from any of them, let me know and I can take a look.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

Could there also be a governor that after so many posts you get the PM feature?


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2009)

No, once you have become a registered user, you have the ability to use the PM feature.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

You can also as for a read receipt. It lets you know that the person you sent the message to has read your pm.


----------

